# Gen 3 glass coat



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

I had car pro c quartz applied to my car not long back, and last week I noticed someone had scratched the rear bumper of my car which had cracked the clear coat. I've got some sort of paint insurance through audi where if the car gets scratched or anything, one of these mobile smart repair guys come out and fix the damage by respraying the car etc.

I told them it had c quartz applied but they said they can only use another "glass coat" which is better called "gen-3 glass coat"

Can anyone tell me if this stuff is any good or anywhere near comparable to c quartz?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Not used it myself,googled these,don't like it myself having seen the sheeting behaviour.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GEN-3-GL...709398?hash=item3f8ce44396:g:v2sAAOSwe4ZZlgSr
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=19816


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

I've seen some work done by the Paintseal guys which apply the Gen 3 glasscoat to motor homes (correct me if I'm wrong on this) and to be honest, I was a bit surprised of a few things
A) the substandard finish - I could see a load of "wipe" striations and marks in the sun 
B) they applied the product outdoors, on a cloudy day with threatening rain (surely a cure time has to be allowed??)

Looking at that video too, the 'sheeting' behaviour kind of shows what to expect from the product.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

sebjonesy said:


> I've seen some work done by the Paintseal guys which apply the Gen 3 glasscoat to motor homes (correct me if I'm wrong on this) and to be honest, I was a bit surprised of a few things
> A) the substandard finish - I could see a load of "wipe" striations and marks in the sun
> B) they applied the product outdoors, on a cloudy day with threatening rain (surely a cure time has to be allowed??)
> 
> Looking at that video too, the 'sheeting' behaviour kind of shows what to expect from the product.


There's not many good words said about the product on other forums,but all I can say by watching the video I'm not impressed about it's behaviour.
Not one I'm ever likely to use.:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're going to have a smart repair ideally it's going to need to cure before you start applying any form of protection. So why not get the smart repair done, and get yourself a 10ml sample bottle of cquk and re apply locally when weather allows. That way you can apply it to a properly prepared panel and not what a smart repair technician thinks is acceptable in the limited time he's been paid to do the job.


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> If you're going to have a smart repair ideally it's going to need to cure before you start applying any form of protection. So why not get the smart repair done, and get yourself a 10ml sample bottle of cquk and re apply locally when weather allows. That way you can apply it to a properly prepared panel and not what a smart repair technician thinks is acceptable in the limited time he's been paid to do the job.


Is putting cpuk onto the car myself quite risky though if I've never applied a ceramic coating myself before?

What prep should I do before applying it. I can get the detailer to do it again for me for £50 but I don't know if it's pointless paying that much

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

we have it on our Clio i wasn't convinced but looking at it & having washed the car iy does a decent job

did anyone notice this video 




Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Great product; I have been using it myself. As always - it's all about the prep.


----------

